# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  bol nogi po porodzie, scan kregoslupa nic nie wykazal a noga boli coraz bardziej :(

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialam ciezki porod, synus urodzil sie z pomoca vacum, ale to nie jest najgorsze. Podczas porodu rozbolala mnie noga, jakby skurcz. Bol byl porownywalny do samych boli porodowych. Po przewiezieniu mnie na sale poporodowa bol nieco zelzal ale stracilam czucie w czesci lewego uda oraz prawej stopie i bolalo pod kolanem, po paru tyg czucie wro ilo ale noga bolala nadal. Zostal zrobiony mri scan kregoslupa ktory nic nie wykazal. Zostalm skierowana na fizjoterapie, trwa to juz 8 miesiecy a od 2 tyg bol sie nasilil, boli prawa noga i zaczyna tez lewa i oczywiscie plecy w krzyzu. Po kolejnej wizycie u neuroloa dostalam gapantyne na zlagodzenie bolu ale boje sie brac po przeczytaniu skutkow ubocznych. Czy  to aby napewno bol neurologiczny czy moze cos innego. Lekarz pierwszego kontaktu wykluczyl problem ortopedyczny. Prosze o pomoc, sytuacja sie pogarsza a lekarze nie reaguja.

----------

